# Hello From Chicagoland..



## JNFLOM (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have been checking out this site for awhile and it's a great resource! I am fairly certain I have narrowed my choice for my new handgun purchase down to the pt1911. However, I can't decide on which finish to get. I am torn between the stainless steel Model 1911SS-1 and the blue/gray Model 1911ALR.

Can anyone tell me which would hold up better and be tougher to scratch? This firearm will be used mainly for HD and shooting at the range and on my parents land in WI..

This will be my first handgun, so I still have lots to learn! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Go for stainless. You can always polish out any scratches. I am just north of the border in Kenosha. Welcome!


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina. If I wanted the gun for showing off I would pick the stainless. That said I don't show off my guns and I would rather have a dull firearm. I wouldnt want anything flashing in a SD or HD situation to give a BG my location. This is just my thoughts on this.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Matte or brushed stainless is good. Like this.


----------

